# Rauwasserboote mit Pinne



## Löwenbäcker (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich suche ein Rauwasserboot mit Pinnensteuerung. Die Länge soll zwischen 4 und 5 Meter liegen. Möglichst soll das Boot einen Kurzschaftmotor von max. 20 PS erlauben. Es soll auf der Ostsee funktionieren.   

Das Angebot an Markenbooten ist ziemlich mager:

Quicksilver Captur 410 Fish

Ryds 465R

Terhi Sea Fun 

All die Boote kosten zwischen 3500 € und 5000 €.

Die Markenfirmen geben echt nicht viel auf diese Art Boote. Mit anderen und teureren Booten kann wohl mehr Geld verdient werden. Deswegen gibt es auch keine größere Auswahl an Markenbooten. 

Daneben gibt es jedoch ein paar No Name Boote. Diese sind im Internet aber sehr sehr schwer zu finden. Herstellerseiten gibt es überhaupt nicht (wie bei No Name Booten zu vermuten). Ich habe bei ebay nur folgende Boote gefunden:

Big Anker 4205 

BalticLiner 1411

Kennt Ihr weitere Anbieter von solchen Booten? Ich meine Marken- und Nichtmarkenboote.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*

Schau dir das mal an,vielleicht kannst du damit etwas anfangen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=159692

Dazu gibt es noch einen Testbericht hier
Rudköbing BF 48

http://www.skipperonline.de/Einzelansicht.53+M5343fd390d1.0.html


Jürgen


----------



## Eisbär14 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*

Schau dir mal das an, http://kielerbootsschau.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=30
fahre ich selbst und mit 15 ps und zwei Leuten sind gut und gerne 20 Knoten machbar.

http://kielerbootsschau.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=17&Itemid=29

Das dürfte auch gehen


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*

Hansvik, Örnvik, Merryfisher,  Öien...

Es gibt schon Auswahl - auch im höheren Preissegment.
Dann gibts noch die Aluboote von Buster, Silver Fox usw...


----------



## Schleihering (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*

Moin,
ich habe das Boot Anker welches du aufgeführt hast. Das Preis Leistungsverhältnis stimmt das bestätigte mir auch ein befreundeter  Bootsbauer. Ich bin damit  mit ein 5 Ps Außenborder auf der Ostsee unterwegs. Der Bug könnte ein wenig höher gezogen sein. Wenn ich mir nochmal eins kaufen würde dann wohl ein gebrauchtes mit Kajüte.


----------



## André von Rügen (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*

ich hatte lange zeit dieses Boot

http://www.segelschule-dreilaendereck.de/de/shop/boote/ruderboot-arkona.html

 gruss Andre


----------



## Stefan660 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*

Ryds 465R geht nicht mit Kurzschaft Motoren und ist auch nur bis 15PS zugelassen.
Habe eines mit 10PS Langschafter. Ansonsten ein super Boot.


----------



## 63°Nord (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*

Ich fahre das" Big Anker" seit 2005 auf einem großem mecklemburgischen Binnensee.Dieses Boot ist nicht schlechter als andere Boote namhafter Hersteller.

63°Nord


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*

Ist der Name "Anker" eigentlich richtig, oder heißt es Anka?
Ich finde jedenfalls den Namen Anker für ein Boot seltsam!
Man liest auch so was:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145284

http://www.erdbau-teuber.de/biganker/

Jürgen


----------



## Löwenbäcker (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist der Name "Anker" eigentlich richtig, oder heißt es Anka?
> Ich finde jedenfalls den Namen Anker für ein Boot seltsam!
> Man liest auch so was:
> 
> ...




Der Name "Anker" spielt auf den Namen "Anka" an. Die Anka Boote waren (bzw. sind) alte DDR Boote, die aber nicht rauwassertauglich sind... Das "Big Anker" wiederum ist quasi eine Kopie der alten DDR "Arkona" Boote... jedenfalls was das Unterwasserlayout angeht. SO habe ich mir das aus der Internetrecherche herausgelesen. 

Was diesen Verriß des Bootes durch den Chef der Firma Erdbau Teuber angeht: Da kauft jemand ein Boot für echt wenig Geld und erwartet die Qualität einer Ferretti Yacht. Und wenn der Verkäufer sich mit solchen "Kunden" dann nicht einigen können und der Kunde ein Ding an der Waffel hat, dann stellt er solche Beiträge ins Netz. Vermute ich mal.

Das Problem für mich ist sicher der Kurzschaftmotor. Ich habe nämlich einen 20 PS Honda Motor. Den habe ich bisher am Schlauchboot betrieben. Da der Motor so sparsam, schnell und zuverlässig ist will ich ihn unbedingt behalten. Der passt aber nicht an alle Boote ran. Auch das BalticLiner Boote benötigt z.B. einen Langschaftmotor.


----------



## thebigangler (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*

Hallo Löwenbäcker

ich habe eine frage warum bleibst du den nicht bei dein Schlauchboot oder kaufst dir ein neues ?

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## allegoric (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*



thebigangler schrieb:


> Hallo Löwenbäcker
> 
> ich habe eine frage warum bleibst du den nicht bei dein Schlauchboot oder kaufst dir ein neues ?
> 
> Gruß Thebigangler



Ich kann mir das schon gut vorstellen: Ich hab auch nen Schlauchi, aber gegen nen hochwandiges Boot, sieht das alt aus. Da reicht schon bisschen WInd aufm See und das scheppert bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit das Wasser rein. Wer am Meer, Bodden oder dickem See wohnt, dem würde ich immer ein "Rauhwassertaugliches" Boot empfehlen. Ich habe ungern nasse Füße oder man muss ständig mit dem Lenzstopfen rumhantieren...


----------



## Löwenbäcker (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*



thebigangler schrieb:


> ... warum bleibst du den nicht bei dein Schlauchboot oder kaufst dir ein neues ?



Das Schlauchboot werde ich verkaufen. Es hat die typischen Nach- und Vorteile eines Schlauchbootes. Am meisten stört mich, dass der Platz im Innenraum zu klein und die Handhabung zu umständlich ist. Sobald sich ein paar Wellen gebildet haben war das Fahren mit dem Schlauchi eine Zumutung. Bei Flachwasser hat´s aber echt Spass gemacht. Ich stand vor der Entscheidung in einen Schlauboottrailer zu investieren oder gleich nen richtiges Boote zu Kaufen. Letzteres werde ich dann auch machen.


----------



## MAXIMA (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*

Anka kommt aus dem Sprachgebrauch der DDR, dieses Boot wurde zwar küstennah eingesetzt, ist aber nichts für rauhes Wasser. 
Kleineren Wellengang kann das Boot ab. Zudem ist die Anka nicht geklinkert und hat keinen V-Förmigen Kiel.

Bilder hier:

http://www.anka-boot.de/anka2.html

Gruß Maxima#h


----------



## thebigangler (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*

also ich fahre seit ca 6 jahren schlauchboot angefangen mit ein 3,10 m 5 PS dan ein 3,30 rib mit 15 PS dan 30PS und jetzt 5 m rib mit 90 PS habe nie probleme mit nasse füße ausser schweiß füße :m würde lieber ein schlauchi nehmen 

Gruß Thebigangler


----------



## saeboe (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Rauwasserboote mit Pinne*

Hallo, 

könnte Dir noch ein super Rauwasserboot anbieten. 
Typ Orkney Coastliner 14. Englischer Werftbau
Absolut Seetüchtig. 
Länge 430 cm 
Breite 170 cm 
mit kleiner Schlupfkajüte. Da bekommt man auch bei größerem Wellengang kein Wasser ab. 
Vollausstattung mit Echolot, Drehzahlmesser Kompass bel. 
Beleuchtung Anker ect. 
Hat einen Steuerstand mit drehbarem Sitz und Einhebelschaltung.
Verbaut ist ein Werkstatt geprüfter Mercury 2T. mit 25 PS. 
Incl. Trailer mit neuem Zugmaul und Stützrad. Beleuchtung ist auch erneuert worden.


----------

